# Perfectly cut segments the first time



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I finally got around to making the simply sled that Jerry Bennett demonstrated in his videos on YouTube.
I made a few rings for a small segmented bowl. The sled is very easy to set up with a 30,60 degree triangle.
This is the first time I have been able to get precisely cut angles without having to glue up half circles.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like an effective jig Julian with good joinery and zero gaps.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread is no good without a link to the video.


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

took all of 20 seconds to google


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like a cool jig to have around, I just had my morning coffee but I'm still too slow to figure out what else could be built with that jig .
ideas?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Gotta love anyone who has such a fashion sense for eyewear 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> took all of 20 seconds to google
> 
> - knotheadswoodshed


Good for you. you're a much better person than I.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Some of us are so busy saving the world (or possibly just the local community) that 20 seconds could mean the difference between life and death for some unsuspecting individual. Your welcome.

Your local super hero

Really nice rings here. One day when I kill off all the things I want to buy like a shaper and planer I can see me getting a lathe. I told my wife that turning wood is the most therapeutic, blissful and, to steal a line from pink floyd, comfortably numb thing you can do (without the heroine, of course ). Nice job.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

For the record. I did Google looking for the video but for some some reason it didn't come up for me and I spent more than 20 seconds.

So actually it's the OP who didn't have 20 seconds.

If I make a post referencing a video there will be a link to it in my post. That way only one person has to spend 20 seconds instead of 100's of people.

Now I have to go save the world.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Be careful out there, alaskaguy. The crazies are out today.

Was at the gym this morning and the nazi chic that teaches the class wouldn't let up. I had to make a statement. It was a "no I will not move to the back of the bus" moment. I put the weights down, laid down on my mat and drank water in a Ghandi like protest. Even small things can help save the world. I officially did not have a heart attack because I laid down. That mat was my Selma, Al.

Can I get an amen?



> For the record. I did Google looking for the video but some some reason it didn t come up for me and I spent more than 20 seconds.
> 
> So actually it s the OP who didn t have 20 seconds.
> 
> ...


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Impressive Julian.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Julian, would this be the wedgie I am looking for?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Robert, yes; this is the wedgie sled.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Julian, 
Is there a site demonstrating the 30°, 60° and 90° triangle. All my searches show using the purchased plastic templates.

Thanks


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK what an interesting time I have just had learning segementology with Gerry.
I guess all that is left to do is go buy the wedgies (Segeasy.com) and get to work!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Lew, search "Jerry Bennett wood worker" on YouTube. He has 4 videos showing how to use the wedgie sled. The sled can be used with a cheap 30,60 degree triangle or with "wedgies" that he sells.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------

